# DIY Xbox display project



## thebeast76 (Apr 28, 2011)

I recently came into possession of an Apple Powerbook G4 Titanium screen (JUST the screen) and got the idea to connect it as an external display for my X-Box 360 using the screen's wiring and an old set of VGA cables I bought for it the X-Box.

Here is a picture of the screen, proving it's a Powerbook G4






And here is my dilemma:
The VGA cables use a 15 pin connector, but the display has 20 wires going out of it.





*My question is: What wires do I need, and how do I go about connecting them?* I'm guessing just solder, but any help is greatly appreciated. I do not intend to snip the audio cables from the VGA because I will instead use external speakers.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 28, 2011)

You're going to need a hell of a lot more than a few wires, that's what.

Firstly, you can't feed VGA into that display, it's a digital display and it has no hardware for analog input because it was never supposed to need it.  That display is directly driven by the laptop and negates a lot of that stuff in a true LCD monitor.  You will need an converter that is capable of VGa input and LVDS output and is also compatible with the display and that will be kinda expensive to aquire.

I'm sorry to say this, but your project here is unlikely to ever happen or fail to be cost effective should you pull it off.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 28, 2011)

AshleyAshes said:


> You're going to need a hell of a lot more than a few wires, that's what.
> 
> Firstly, you can't feed VGA into that display, it's a digital display and it has no hardware for analog input because it was never supposed to need it.  That display is directly driven by the laptop and negates a lot of that stuff in a true LCD monitor.  You will need an converter that is capable of VGa input and LVDS output and is also compatible with the display and that will be kinda expensive to aquire.
> 
> I'm sorry to say this, but your project here is unlikely to ever happen or fail to be cost effective should you pull it off.


 
This.  There's more to video standards than pin-out.  Project is doomed, sorry.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 29, 2011)

Lobar said:


> This. There's more to video standards than pin-out. Project is doomed, sorry.



Well, I wouldn't say 'doomed', I've actually seen it discussed and done.  The problem is, you need interface hardware and it brings the cost up to such a point that just buying a 15" standalone LCD monitor when it's on sale would be easier and probably cost just as much.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 29, 2011)

On top of everything else, you also need a power supply compatible with that screen, which won't be an easy task. In addition, PowerBook G4's used DVI, not VGA.


----------



## net-cat (Apr 30, 2011)

Actually, it's far more likely to be using one of the myriad standards for connecting a laptop display to a motherboard than DVI. (Just to name a few: LDI, OpenLDI, FPD-Link...)


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 1, 2011)

Yeah, more cost effective if you got a similar sized lcd screen.

Why would you want to do this? For a challenge?


----------



## LLiz (May 1, 2011)

I am gonna be positive and say: Yes you have a challenge but don't let that stop you! You won't feel prouder than if you figure out how to do this!

EDIT: After some quick checking, they might use some variation of the "Apple Display Connector" (ADC) on the Powerbook display, its a modification of DVI. You might be able to look up some info on DVI to D-Sub perhaps?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Display_Connector


----------



## FF_CCSa1F (May 1, 2011)

LLiz said:


> I am gonna be positive and say: Yes you have a challenge but don't let that stop you! You won't feel prouder than if you figure out how to do this!
> 
> EDIT: After some quick checking, they might use some variation of the "Apple Display Connector" (ADC) on the Powerbook display, its a modification of DVI. You might be able to look up some info on DVI to D-Sub perhaps?
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Display_Connector


 
The interface of the display is bog standard FPD-Link over LVDS. Pretty much all monitors use that internally. The problems with doing something like this is getting a box to translate whatever video signal one gets out of an Xbox into that, as well as a power supply for the backlight of the display and figuring out how to control the inverter (It's usually not as simple as to just connect a power supply; there will be at least another pin that needs to be at a certain voltage for it to turn on.). That would probably be the hardest part, as I can imagine some form of VGA-to-FPD-Link converter would be purchasable as a ready-to-use unit somewhere.


----------



## thebeast76 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies! I will work and see what happens.


----------



## Commiecomrade (May 25, 2011)

thebeast76 said:


> Thanks for all the replies! I will work and see what happens.


 
I wish you luck, then.
You'd better know what you're doing. :V


----------

